# [java/icedtea-web] Can't find Java linked objects



## AntumDeluge (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to use java/icedtea-web to run a Java Web Start app (jnlp). I just recently updated my ports tree and rebuilt java/openjdk7. However, when I try to run itweb-javaws I get the following error:

```
$ itweb-javaws
Error: could not find libjava.so
Error: Could not find Java SE Runtime Environment.
```
I think there is something wrong on my system.

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
#0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014
root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

$ java -version
openjdk version "1.7.0_71"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_71-b14)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.71-b01, mixed mode)

$ pkg info icedtea-web
icedtea-web-1.5_1
Name  : icedtea-web
Version  : 1.5_1
Installed on  : Wed Nov 12 11:32:04 PST 2014
Origin  : java/icedtea-web
Architecture  : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix  : /usr/local
Categories  : www java
Licenses  : GPLv2
Maintainer  : java@FreeBSD.org
WWW  : http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web
Comment  : Free Java plug-in and Java Web Start for OpenJDK
Options  :
   PLUGIN  : off
   RHINO  : off
   TEST  : off
Flat size  : 7.22MiB
Description  :
The IcedTea-Web project provides a Free Software web browser plugin running
applets written in the Java programming language and an implementation of
Java Web Start, originally based on the NetX project.

WWW: http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/IcedTea-Web
```
I disabled the browser plugin because I have been having problems building www/firefox. I've had to download via packages.

I have not yet tried rebuilding icedtea after rebuilding openjdk7. So I am going to try that next. If it still does not work I will see if the package versions of icedtea and/or openjdk7 work.


----------

